# Visiting Seville, Granada & Jerez - Advice needed



## BaguetteMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi,
I'm visiting Seville, Granada and Jerez in the course of a 7-day holiday in September. I've love to know of any recommendations for somewhere to see some flamenco dancing and music. Also would like some 'leads' on some really good-but-not-expensive tapas bars/restaurants and anything that is really a must-see in these towns.
Any/all suggestions will be gratefully received,
Thanks in advance 
Mike.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you wish to visit the Alhambra, book your ticket well in advance.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Mike313 said:


> Hi,
> I'm visiting Seville, Granada and Jerez in the course of a 7-day holiday in September. I've love to know of any recommendations for somewhere to see some flamenco dancing and music. Also would like some 'leads' on some really good-but-not-expensive tapas bars/restaurants and anything that is really a must-see in these towns.
> Any/all suggestions will be gratefully received,
> Thanks in advance
> Mike.


In Jerez, go to see the Gonzalez Byas Sherry place - very interesting plus you can get some nice sherry BUT be aware that the stuff is cheaper in Carrefour - Solera 1847 is an excellent sweet; Tio Pepe if you like a dry. Just across the road visit the Alcázar.

Granada and Sevilla take the tour bus. This will cover virtually all the sight-seeing you'll require in Granada (La Cartuja is well worth it). Granada is quite nice apart from the tourist sights. We don't like Sevilla - the people are particularly unfriendly (about the only place we have been to, in Spain where this applies) but, of course, that is our opinion.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Alhambra and the Generalife gardens in Granada are an absolute must. As Hepa says, book your tickets in advance. It will still be hot so get an evening slot if you can. Otherwise the city is a bit over-touristy and not that interesting. It's worth getting out to the villages in the Sierra Nevada if you can, maybe with a return ticket on a local bus.

In Jerez, the Tio Pepe place is quite fun (but only if you like sherry). You can't really _avoid _flamenco in Jerez, just go to the tourist office and pick up the Ruta de Flamenco leaflet. You can also see wonderful Andalusian horses combined with flamenco dancing in at the Fundación Real Escuela del Arte Ecuestre.

Fundación Real Escuela Andaluza del Arte Ecuestre - |

I don't find Seville unfriendly, but it is excruciatingly hot even in September. If you an't get to the Alhambra in Granada, the Alcazar in Seville is nearly as good but doesn't have the mountain views. My favourite bit is the old Jewish quarter and the Barrio Santa Cruz, lots of nice little tapas bars and live music. 

If you are on a budget, wherever you are, eat your main meal at lunchtime (just before the 2 pm rush) and ask for the fixed price menu del dia. This shouldn't be more than 10€ for three courses and a drink. Then in the evening you can just snack on tapas, which are often free with your drinks especially in Granada.

Don't make the mistake of doing all your sightseeing in the daytime and leaving yourself too tired to go out late at night. Most things don't get going until after 11 pm!


----------

